# PDF-Datei mittels PHP öffnen, bearbeiten und speichern



## easywing (6. Februar 2008)

Hallo Leute!

Ich suche schon eine ganze Weile nach einer Lösung für mein Problem, aber bin bislang noch nicht fündig geworden. Ich hoffe, das mir jemand hier helfen kann.

Ich habe jedoch den Fall das ich mehrere fertige PDF-Dokumente auf dem Server liegen habe, welche nur mit Daten aus einer MySQL-Datenbank weiter befüllt und anschließend zum Download angeboten werden sollen. In allen Tutorials etc. zur PDFlib wird davon ausgegangen, das man mittels PHP ein neues PDF-Dokument erstellt jedoch nicht ein fertig vorhandenes zum "Erweitern" öffnet. In der Doku finde ich leider nix passendes zur Problemlösung.

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielen Dank bereits im vorraus!

Easywing


----------



## Flex (6. Februar 2008)

Google hilft da ganz ausgezeichnet.

http://www.setasign.de/products/pdf-php-solutions/


----------



## easywing (6. Februar 2008)

Felix Jacobi hat gesagt.:


> Google hilft da ganz ausgezeichnet.



Danke, richtig google hilft da und auf diese Seite bin ich auch schon gestossen. Nur nützt sie mir garnix, da ich keine andere Software einsetzen bzw. verwenden kann.  Ich muß das wie geschrieben in PHP selbst hinbekommen. Noch eine andere Idee? Danke schonmal!


----------



## Flex (6. Februar 2008)

Deren Software ist doch in PHP geschrieben?
Was hindert dich daran, ihre Software zu analysieren, lernen wie sie es umgesetzt haben und es dementsprechend selbst zu tun?


----------



## easywing (6. Februar 2008)

Das Problem ist, das es im Kundenauftrag ist. Ich müßte die Software kaufen, auf Lieferung warten und dann mich komplett mit der Programmierung zu beschäftigen. Von Lizenzrechten zu schweigen, würde das wohl leider den Zeitrahmen sprengen.  Eine Idee habe ich inzwischen aufgegriffen, aber das wäre nur eine Notlösung. Die PDF öffnen und Textteile im PDF-Code ersetzen - siehe SELFHTML. Dies setzt aber vorraus, das die PDF ein Formular beinhaltet - ich bezweifle, das es bei normalem PDF-Content grafisch auch noch gut ausschaut. Also suche ich leider weiter und bin auch offen für neue Ideen.

Nachtrag: Habe gerade gelesen, das der PHP-Code gecryptet ausgeliefert wird, sodaß also Deine Idee mit dem Nachsehen wie es umgesetzt ist auch so nicht klappt.


----------



## easywing (7. Februar 2008)

Des Rätsels Lösung hat dann doch nicht so lang auf sich warten lassen wie ich dachte:
Nach endlos langem Suchen im Netz und zahlreichen Tutorials habe ich die Funktion open_pdi der PDFlib entdeckt, die es möglich macht, vorhandene PDF-Dateien zu öffenen und weiter zu verarbeiten. Ich habe nun also schon fast alle DB-Inhalte mittels einer neuen Textbox und show_xy via PHP und der PDFlib eingefügt. 

Kennt jedoch jemand noch eine Möglichkeit, wie man über die PDFlib Suchen und Ersetzen kann. Also quasi Platzhalter, die in den Vorlagen enthalten sind, mit DB-Inhalten ersetzen. In meinem vorhergehenden Beitrag hatte ich ja schon eine Methode im PDF-Code beschrieben, jedoch würde ich es sauberer über die PDFlib machen. Kann mir da jemand helfen?


----------



## Michael Engel (7. Februar 2008)

ACHTUNG mit PdfLib und Kommerziellen Projekten.

Es ist NICHT Kostenfrei dafür. Nur für den privaten Gebrauch. Also hier musst du auf jeden Fall auch eine Lizenz erwerben.


----------



## easywing (7. Februar 2008)

Michael Engel hat gesagt.:


> Es ist NICHT Kostenfrei dafür. Nur für den privaten Gebrauch. Also hier musst du auf jeden Fall auch eine Lizenz erwerben.



Ja natürlich ist es nicht kostenfrei! Den Lizenzcode habe ich bereits schon in die PHP-Routinen mit eingebunden. Daher möchte ich auch nicht noch weitere Software kaufen, um das Problem zu lösen.


----------

